# Saw this at swapmeet.



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## greenephantom (Jan 22, 2012)

How much was he asking and what's his phone number?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> How much was he asking and what's his phone number?
> 
> Cheers, Geoff[/QUOTE      HAHAHA He was asking $350.00 in California. I'm still thinking about it Geoff.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 22, 2012)

Well here's the thing.  In the pictures at least the paint looks great.  And that counts for a heck of a lot.  The paint scheme on those fenders, it's a one year thing.  In the Schwinn world, pretty rare.  Missing the lights (pricey) and the seat (also somewhat pricey).  But the rest looks great.  From the pics I can't tell what the wheels are like or if they're even S-7s, or if they're S-7s if they are the correct vintage.  It would likely be easier to find a later crash bar style seat than the version that came stock, but only the sharpest folks would know.  And you have to paint the tank with the correct shape design and see if Memory Lane has a decal for it.  Even just painting the tank and finding a red seat would make this a great looking bike.  And this version of the Panther doesn't show up very often.

Price seems quite good, unless there are problems that don't show up in the pictures. Offer $300, go from there. If the paint is as good as it looks, I really don't see a downside. This bike in this year in Radiant Green is on my short list of bikes to own.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> greenephantom said:
> 
> 
> > How much was he asking and what's his phone number?
> ...


----------



## how (Jan 22, 2012)

I have about 20 Schwinns,,,the best deals in the end always come from buying a complete or almost complete bike.

I try to follow that rule, but recently forgot my rule and bought a Schwinn Manta Ray for 150 bucks,,from a picture,,someone picked it up for me. So once I got it,,it was missing the seat, shifter cover. chainguard and cable clamps and the correct grips. I happen to have a lot of schwinn parts laying around.  Once I got the bike home,,I saw lota of the parts had pitting that wont come off. So the wheels are shiny and straight with some pitting. I for some reason had handle bars and a sissy bar that was better than the ones on it. I had to change the gooseneck, seat post clamp and the crankarm, bar grips all of which I had layin around. The face of the chainring is real nice,,the inside has some pitting I will have to accept lol.  The paint and decals are pretty good.

To make a long story short, I bought a NOS seat(275), a chaincover and decal for it, double cable clamp, the correct tires. If I find a chainguard which up to now I cant find for about 60 bucks I will have over 650 bucks not counting all the parts I had laying around I put in on it,,it will be nice and I probably saved it from a worse fate lol But you almost always better off buying a complete bike minus all the deep rust. (by the way rust is rust,,,not patina) 
     howie


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree.It would probably be cheaper to buy a complete bike.The asking price plus buying the correct parts will probably cost more than the bike is worth.Depends how much you like the bike


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)

vincev said:


> I agree.It would probably be cheaper to buy a complete bike.The asking price plus buying the correct parts will probably cost more than the bike is worth.Depends how much you like the bike




Thanks I will pass


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)

how said:


> I have about 20 Schwinns,,,the best deals in the end always come from buying a complete or almost complete bike.
> 
> I try to follow that rule, but recently forgot my rule and bought a Schwinn Manta Ray for 150 bucks,,from a picture,,someone picked it up for me. So once I got it,,it was missing the seat, shifter cover. chainguard and cable clamps and the correct grips. I happen to have a lot of schwinn parts laying around.  Once I got the bike home,,I saw lota of the parts had pitting that wont come off. So the wheels are shiny and straight with some pitting. I for some reason had handle bars and a sissy bar that was better than the ones on it. I had to change the gooseneck, seat post clamp and the crankarm, bar grips all of which I had layin around. The face of the chainring is real nice,,the inside has some pitting I will have to accept lol.  The paint and decals are pretty good.
> 
> ...




I agree! Thanks I will pass


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw that today! He told me 400 dollars. I could of sworn it was on CL the week before for 250. I tried to get it then. Nice swap today!


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup, it would cost a chunk of money to track down the correct parts.  If it was a '60 '61 or '62 with the chrome fenders I would have also said "pass".  The Panthers with chrome fenders just don't pop for me.  But the first year with painted fenders, man, I just love that look.  And they don't turn up very often at all.  And I guess it really comes down to whether you love the look or not.  If that bike was local I'd have a real hard time not at least going to look at it.  I'm glad it's not Radiant Green or I'd be trying to buy it right now with money I don't really have.  I'd drop some vintage aftermarket Miller dual lights on it and Brooks saddle and an early four reflector rack, do a little bit of paint work, ah, I can see it now...

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)

schwinndoggy said:


> I saw that today! He told me 400 dollars. I could of sworn it was on CL the week before for 250. I tried to get it then. Nice swap today!




He will take $300.00 But have to replace seat, pedals, rear rack, paint tank, get "S" reflector, and factory twin lights. Not worth it to me.


----------

